# Chronic diarrhea w/blood



## claire1000 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am so disheartened and hoping someone in this forum has experienced what I am going through and can share insights, suggestions, etc. My sweet little Daisy is my little princess and I love her dearly. I adopted her a year and a half ago. She is about 7 years old (they think). And she has terrible problems with chronic bloody diarrhea. She has had every test under the sun and everything always comes back normal. We have tried every diet known to man. Currently she's on a hypoallergenic diet. Everytime she has an episode, the vet (I have seen 3 different vets by the way) puts her on antibiotics and she clears up for a few weeks. The vets are baffled ... don't know what could be the problem except perhaps the vague catch-all of "antibiotic responsive diarrhea." 

She's on antibiotics right now but still having issues with bloody pooh so we'll go back to the vet yet again tomorrow. I'm racking up crazy bills and am just so frustrated by the whole situation and I feel so badly for sweet Daisy. When she's well, she's such a happy, energetic little dog. But the bouts are becoming more frequent and I'm thinking there must surely be a solution. Neither of us can keep going on like this. Please help if you've had a chi with similar problems and can share insights. Thanks in advance.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

oh I'm so sorry for you and Daisy. I know how desparate you are feeling. Have you gone to an internal medicine specialist? I would think about doing that, and going with whatever they say. Make sure to get all test results and x-rays etc that she's had, so that they have everything at hand, and don't have to repeat any. Has she had any endoscopies? Sounds like a really irritated gut.


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Aw poor Daisy! I really feel for her. I have Crohn's Disease which is a type of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). It causes pain and bleeding in the gut and leads to bloody diarrhoea. I did read shortly before getting Loki that chihuahuas can get IBD (I'll try and find a source!). In humans, metronidazole (an antibiotic) is often prescribed in IBD to help calm a flare. 

In me, I can get quite bad pain and bleeding, but all my blood tests are fairly normal and the endoscopies show little of any value. If she's had all the tests, she may just be a bit special like me . Has she had anything else other than antibiotics such as steroids? Hopefully you'll get to the bottom (no pun intended!) of this soon. I know how stressful it is for me, I can't imagine what you're going through as I'd be a mess if it was Loki!


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Flea said:


> I did read shortly before getting Loki that chihuahuas can get IBD (I'll try and find a source!)


Eosinophilic gastroenteritis in a dog

This might be of interest to you. The dog in question had vomiting rather than diarrhoea but tests remained normal. I don't know what your background is or how sciency you are but I'm training to be a pharmacist so if you need it "translating" into human speak, just let me know  (I've had to take a break from "pharmacy school" because of my silly guts so need to do something to keep the brain in gear!).


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry you and your sweet Daisy are going through this. I certainly won't claim to have any idea what it may be, but I'll share what I was thinking as I was reading you post to see if any of my thought may help. Firstly, you most likely have gone to 3 traditional vets who have treated pretty much the same--as would I. At this point, if they have all done the same thing and said the same thing which is that they don't know--I would try to find a holistic vet. I would stop the antibiotic immediately. It doesn't seem to be working--possibly short-term--but even so I don't think that's the permanent answer. 

As far as diet, you said you have tried every diet know to man, but it would be helpful if you could be very specific. I, personally, am not a fan of foods that come from the doctor's office. If you haven't tried this, I would probably give her boiled chicken (not canned chicken but boil a chicken breast) and canned 100% pumpkin. The reason I did not say rice with the chicken is we have a member whose dog has IBS, and she cannot have rice--she will have diarrhea. Hopefully, the canned pumpkin and chicken will settle her stomach until you can consult with a holistic vet. The member I was referring to with the dog with IBS feeds her dog Ziwi Peak (I'm not sure if it's lamb or venison or venison & fish) and Stella & Chewy (I know she can have rabbit and duck duck goose. I'm not sure if she can have any others). Once you figure out a food she can eat that doesn't cause diarrhea you will be good to go! Definitely stick to limited ingredient foods! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## andrea83 (Jan 12, 2014)

Claire I've been having similar issues with my 6 month old chi. But it doesn't sound quite to the extent that your dealing with. Mine does great on boiled chicken and rice, but we can't feed that forever. Tried vet exclusive gastro food-- didnt work. Got fed up with the vets suggestions , and read terrible reviews on his brand of food, royal canin, so went to a specialty store that reccimmended canine caviar brand holistic food for "special needs" dogs. I'm on day 1 of slowly transitioning by mixing with chicken and rice. I've read great things about it, so will check back in and let you know how it goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if it would be worth seeing a specialist and doing an endoscopy? I know with a lot of recurring (and unexplained) gastrointestinal issues that vets will suggest one to take a look and check for ulcers and other conditions that would be visible.


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

claire1000 said:


> I am so disheartened and hoping someone in this forum has experienced what I am going through and can share insights, suggestions, etc. My sweet little Daisy is my little princess and I love her dearly. I adopted her a year and a half ago. She is about 7 years old (they think). And she has terrible problems with chronic bloody diarrhea. She has had every test under the sun and everything always comes back normal. We have tried every diet known to man. Currently she's on a hypoallergenic diet. Everytime she has an episode, the vet (I have seen 3 different vets by the way) puts her on antibiotics and she clears up for a few weeks. The vets are baffled ... don't know what could be the problem except perhaps the vague catch-all of "antibiotic responsive diarrhea."
> 
> She's on antibiotics right now but still having issues with bloody pooh so we'll go back to the vet yet again tomorrow. I'm racking up crazy bills and am just so frustrated by the whole situation and I feel so badly for sweet Daisy. When she's well, she's such a happy, energetic little dog. But the bouts are becoming more frequent and I'm thinking there must surely be a solution. Neither of us can keep going on like this. Please help if you've had a chi with similar problems and can share insights. Thanks in advance.



i know this is some sort of an old post but i was wondering if you solved your problem to see if you could help me by telling what your little one had. 

i've been going through the same with my Guny. he's been sick for two months already, he's been from vet to vet. he started with parasites so he had secnidazole and aminosidine. he's now under ketoconazole because of a yeast infection in his stomach. 

the weird thing is that he started with abdominal pain (aka crying and literally screaming cause it is too much), fever, stomach noises, acting lethargic, heartburn and blood on his stool and then it sort of cleaned. the second time he got sick there was no blood on his stool but the other symptoms were the same. the third time he had a lot of yellow stuff coming out from his eyes, abdominal pain, acting lethargic, and the blood was back on his stool + he also threw up with blood in it. 

the first and second time i took him with the same vet, the third time i took him with another. he thought it could be distemper but after doing the exam it was not that. this last vet put some complex b vaccines and gave him omeprazole cause he also thought that the abdominal pain could be a reaction from gastritis or gastrointestinal problems but he started throwing with or without food on his stomach. he was throwing up blood again. 

and again, we switched vet for the third time, he had him on another stool exam and he had a yeast infection. the symptoms remain, you know like the abdominal pain, lethargy, blood on stool and on vomit. i'm tired and confused and i literally don't know what else to do. i might take him to a different vet at another city this tuesday to have him checked and a possible endoscopy to see if his problem is gastrointestinal or something like that. i've also noticed a weird heartbeat and i don't know what that means. i hate to see him like that and i really hope i can find the solution soon cause i really don't like to see him in pain.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Has Guny been tested for SID (small intestinal dysbiosis) SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) just a simple blood test? 

Two of my chi's (brother and sister) have this - and they honestly scream in pain - they are often on antibiotics (it takes 4 weeks of antibiotics - normal short term courses help but only temporally) it is a nasty illness but you can keep on top of it? 

How is his weight? Has he been tested for Epi ? P

How about a PCR test? Easy as collect poo samples over 3 days - my dogs had 
Clostridium - it has been tough getting them well 
But I'm getting there now  

This link is well worth a read ....

http://www.idexx.com/pubwebresource...tes/realpcr-canine-feline-diarrhea-panels.pdf


Hope you find an answer for your lad - I feel your pain ....


----------

